# exploding/ malfunctioning mags



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

To any P99 user out there: I was reading a few reviews of this gun on some other sites and a few people had their mags either not eject or the floorplate would come off, dumping the spring, follower, and remaining rounds. Has anyone experianced this and do you have any explanation as to why this would happen?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IT only happened to the 40 caliber P99s, as there was a batch of bad mags. S&W/Walther USA willreplace them. I think the newer mags have a different color follower to tell them apart.

As I only have 9mm guns, I haven't really worried about the details on how to tell the newer mags apart from the older ones affected...


----------

